# International Report Cheryl Sue



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Great trip even though we did not produce the fish we had hoped for. That’s how it goes. We ended up with a 16lb mahi, a blackfin, and two chickens. Fished the line from about 10 miles south of dumping grounds over to Petronius, then tried tuna fishing overnight at Petronius but lost 4 of 5 blackfin to sharks so we moved on to ram Powell but sun was starting to come up so I think the tuna bit was taking a break. Fish a not so well formed line north of ram back toward Petronius and that’s where we pulled in the mahi- all three at once. Came back in Friday night as fuel was running low and were just too whooped to go back out Saturday since it was just two of us 

Looking st the charts in my opinion the fishing was slow due to an upwelling (I always get upwelling and downwelling confused so don’t light me up if I picked the wrong one- the red altimetry are on Hilton’s ) that moved more north and west than I had anticipated when building my float plan. 








2020 Pensacola International Billfish Tournament on board Cheryl Sue


Shared using GoPro



gopro.com


----------



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice looking Mahi. It was a pleasure meeting you at Buc-ees Saturday.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Heck yeah !!!! Very nice. Hit me up sometime so we can buddy up sometime

Scott


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Small world


DoubleD said:


> Nice looking Mahi. It was a pleasure meeting you at Buc-ees Saturday.


small world! You had the worldcat, right?


----------



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

That's correct


----------

